# Pay for Subs



## rock&snow (Jan 2, 2006)

i am about 20 minutes from the twin cities and am wondering what some people around this area are paying their subs. I have done some searching but can not find anything from this area. I plow with a 8 foot straight blade with wings.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

when I sub I get 75/hr with a 1/2 ton a 7.5 with wings


----------



## langerlawns (Feb 7, 2008)

Rock&Snow- 
If you are located in Hudson, I may have a sub opportunity for you. Please e-mail me at [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

I got the 12 inch chicken club at Subway for $6.49 plus tax.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Snowpower;523148 said:


> I got the 12 inch chicken club at Subway for $6.49 plus tax.


HA HA HA  Thats funny as hell xysport


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

....seems like in my area it is $50 to $ 75 depending on how tight the property is (hard to push) or if it is a huge area back and forth stuff.

Also one of the guys here pays lower in that range but he will take the VIN # off your truck and put you under his insurance while you are on his contracted sites plowing, he's covered for sure and you can relax and plow away.........

Hope that helps, welcome to the site.:salute:


----------

